# Biggest forest or park in your city



## Killadelphia (Feb 10, 2005)

Philly's Fairmount Park is actually comprised of a couple smaller (but nonetheless very large parks) which are all connected to form the largest landscaped urban park in teh world. It is 8,000 acres, 14 square miles, and 10 times larger than Central Park in New York. It contains dozens upon dozens of great historic statues, historic mansions, a zoo (first in the U.S.), kinda the Art Museum (3rd largest in the U.S.), a river, and jsut about everything else that makes a park a "PARK" and not a "park...". Fairmount Park is pretty amazing and covers more than 10% of Philadelphia's total area. 

Another great urban park in Philly (although this may be less urban to a degree) would be Pennypack Park in Northeast Philly. It is the Northeast Philly version of Fairmount Park (Fairmount Park is located in the West and NOrthwest parts of the city). It is also very large at over 1,000 acres and it divides the Great Northeast section of Philly into the Near Northeast and teh Far Northeast. 

Besides these two parks/park-systems there are many other much more urban parks but none are anywhere near as large as these two.


----------



## Killadelphia (Feb 10, 2005)

Fairmount Park and Pennypack Park in all of Philly.
http://www.asmpphilly.com/common/shootinphilly/finalmap.jpg

Fairmount Park
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/05/images/021025_footprint.jpg
http://sandstead.com/images/philade...S_Grant_1893-97_Fairmount_Park_LS_d100_01.jpg
http://www.gophila.com/assets/dmt/images/Fairmount-Park_main.gif
http://westphilly.home.att.net/belmont.jpg
http://www.fairmountparkconservancy.org/Images/megargee_web.jpg

Pennypack Park
http://www.phillywater.org/pennypac...Tour/pennypack bike tour 10-7-02/10070008.JPG
http://www.greenworks.tv/rough_terrain/pennypack/images/index_image1.jpg


EDIT: Pennypack Park is part of teh Fairmount Park System.


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

perth has several large parks including:

Whiteman Park is a 4000 hectare/40 square kilometre (10,000 acre/15 mi²) bushland area located it the north of Perth, Western Australia.

Kings Park is a natural bushland park located in Perth, Western Australia. It occupies 4 km² (406 hectares or 1003 acres) of the crest of Mount Eliza which overlooks the City and the Swan River. And this is linked directly to the swan river and its foreshore of 3km by 200m nonstop parkland.

these place are really really big.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

*La Mesa Ecopark In Metro Manila*

http://www.lamesaecopark.com/

La Mesa Watershed, the project site, covers 2,700 hectares (2,000 ha of forest lands and 700 ha of reservoir/lake). It is the last forest of its size in Metro Manila and is centrally located. It straddles Quezon City, Caloocan City and Rizal Province. The climate in the area is wet (June- October) and dry (November to May). Planting season starts in June and ends in August.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong *IS* one large forest/park.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

In stockholm and in sweden the largest park is hagaparken.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

klamedia said:


> I'm not too good at posting pics but LA's Griffith Park dwarfs most city parks at 4210acres/17km(_the second largest urban park in North America_). It has been left in close to its natural state since its inception. So much so that their have been mountain lion attacks and it is not uncommon to regularly see rattlesnake, skunk, possum and wild coyote. The park is completely surrounded by the City of Los Angeles. Numerous films and videos have been shot there. The most famous is the _Rebel Without A Cause _ "knife fight" at the obeservatory.


Here are some pictures of Griffith park:























































































































this pic thanks to Upward from SSP, griffith park has some pretty high peaks, with amazing views!:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sutton Park, Birmingham

At 2,400 acres Birmingham's Sutton Park is Europe's largest city park.Henry VIII used Sutton Park as one of his favourite hunting parks and settlements have been here from much earlier times. The park was used by the military in the first and second world war for training purposes. There was even a prisoner of war camp here. It has also played host to many events including the World Rally Championships.

The park handles large numbers of visitors especially in the summer months. It also caters for a wide range of leisure pursuits from model aircraft flying, kite flying clubs to joggers and cyclists as well as families who just love to visit and picnic within the grounds. There is a visitor centre, a restaurant by the lake, a nearby golf course and plenty of open space and fresh air. 

PICTURES OF SUTTON PARK

















WEBSITES OF INTEREST
City of Birmingham: Sutton Park 
Images of Sutton Park, Birmingham


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City skyline as seen from Metropolitan Natural Park, only tropical rainforest within the limits of a Latin American urban center.











San Francisco's Golden Gate Park with downtown skyline in the distance.








*​


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

klamedia said:


> I'm not too good at posting pics but LA's Griffith Park dwarfs most city parks at 4210acres/17km(_the second largest urban park in North America_). It has been left in close to its natural state since its inception. So much so that their have been mountain lion attacks and it is not uncommon to regularly see rattlesnake, skunk, possum and wild coyote. The park is completely surrounded by the City of Los Angeles. Numerous films and videos have been shot there. The most famous is the _Rebel Without A Cause _ "knife fight" at the obeservatory.


Actually I hate to correct you K, but Griffith park, big as it is, is not even the biggest park in city limits. That honor goes to Malibu creek state park which is more than 10,000 acres and twice the size of G.P. It is also considerably "wilder". I think it doesn't get the props it deserves because it is a state rather than city park, is less developed, is harder to get to and is less central. Of course the Santa Monica Mountains National Recration area is much bigger still.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

The biggest forest totally encircled by urban sprawl in Paris area is the Forêt de Saint-Germain which represent 35 km² of forest. Here are some shots about it :





















In the city proper, the two largest woods are technically the Bois de Boulogne and the Bois de Vincennes, even if those are nearly fully surrounded by suburbs and are named after suburban cities.

Here is Boulogne wood (9,95 km²) :











And here is Vincennes wood (8,46 km²) :












For other parks and forest in Paris (or in other cities), check this thread : Urban Parks 

By the way, as both threads are rather similar, I guess they should merge...


----------



## uiop_17 (Oct 16, 2004)

In Mexico City: Chapultepec Park, about 7 sq. km (like 2 times Central Park in NYC)
All surrounded by urban areas, it contains museums (for example anthropology, modern art, natural history, techonolgy, "children's museum", etc) , a castle, an aquatic park, an amusement park, the president's house, some lakes, a very big zoo, cemeteries, the national auditorium, and some sports and military facilities.

Some major freeways run through it, also subway.

Satellite view


















one of the lakes









view from rollercoaster in the amusement park





























Other important park, about 3/4 the size of Chapultepec. Its called the Tlalpan Forest, there is also a zoo, and Six Flags Mexico City (upper left corner):











Another one, northeast Mexico City, San Juan de Aragon park, it also has a zoo...


----------



## uiop_17 (Oct 16, 2004)

Just found another picture showing about 90% of Chapultepec Park. Obviously it is the green area in the middle. Notice the amusement park in the center and the Children's Museum in the left.


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

An interesting fact, Central Park is not the biggest park inside the NYC borders. Its not even the 2nd. Im pretty sure its 3 or 4. But for sure coming in Number 2 is Flushing Meadows Park in Queens. Home of the Worlds Fair decades ago. Where the US tennis open is and Shea Stadium and the biggest park within city limits is Pelham Bay park in the Bronx at 2700 acres. Pics to come


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*La Mesa Ecopark, Manila* (*2,700 hectares*)

photos by Dudz

shell flower terraces...



















view from the top...










amphitheater...



















orchidarium...



















boating lagoon...









fishing lagoon...



















others...


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Seoul has about the best urban park in the world, Pukhansan National Park, accessible via at least a dozen subway stations.




























Here is a brief description from an English website

Pukhansan National Park


* Where: At the northern edge of metropolitan Seoul.
* What: 78 sq. kilometers of forested lushness surrounding a trio of 2,500-foot-high granite peaks.
* Trails: About a dozen routes--marked and well-maintained--ranging from 5-K to 11-K crisscross much of the park. From the south-area entrance at Ui-dong (nearest to the city), you can select between a 9.1-K north-south trail ("Traversing Course"), an east-west 6.5-K ("Crossing Course"), or circular 7.1- and 8.1-K trails, among others.
* The experience: You'll pass by dozens of thousand-year-old temples, huge seated Buddhas carved into the sides of mountains, the Pukhansanseong ("Northern Mountain Fortress"), amazing views, scenic waterfalls, all manner of exotic birds.
* Water: Yes, at seven Hikers Huts scattered throughout the park, and lots of other points.
* Maps: Available at all gates into the park (admission: 1,300 won, about a buck).
* Getting there: Subway line 4 (though at press time, subway line 7 was about to open and would be faster).

Also, subway lines 3 and 1 have stations that access part of the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The largest remaining rainforest in Metro Manila, La Mesa Watershed which supplies the water for the cities of Metro Manila.




















Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

borivali national park. bang in the middle of the city and covering 104 sq km (largest city park in the world?). includes 2,400 year old buddhist cave temples


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Hong Kong *IS* one large forest/park.


I love Hong Kong's proximity to both skyscrapers and nature--- which is the best all around the planet. You won't be very far from parks... anywhere in the city. 

60% of the city area of Hong Kong are parks--- usually not very dense but always mountainous. You also have some smaller "urban parks" in the city, but they are always too small.

The most notable, however is those very small gardens between the skyscrapers around Downtown.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

The biggest forest in Brussels is the Zoniënwoud/Forêt de Soignes which is about 50km².


----------

